# (παίζω) εν ου παικτοίς



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

Το άκουσα χτες από τον Β. Βενιζέλο και χάρηκα σήμερα που το γράφουν όλοι (σχεδόν) σωστά στο διαδίκτυο. Η έκφραση αποδίδεται στον Ιωάννη τον Χρυσόστομο (εφτά φορές τουλάχιστον τη χρησιμοποιεί) και μας έμεινε απολίθωμα. Πρόκειται για επίθετο *παικτός* «που μπορεί να γίνει αντικείμενο παιχνιδιού», που όμως και στους βυζαντινούς χρόνους μόνο σαν αναμάσημα της φράσης του Χρυσόστομου φαίνεται να κυκλοφορεί, σχεδόν πάντα με το _παίζω_.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ βρίσκουμε πλούσια ανάπτυξη στο λήμμα _παίζω_:
*παίζω εν ου παικτοίς* (Ιωάνν. Χρυσ. _Ομιλίαι_ 31, 5) (αρχαιοπρ.) παίζω με πράγματα με τα οποία δεν μπορεί να παίζει κανείς, αντιμετωπίζω με επιπολαιότητα ή χωρίς την πρέπουσα σοβαρότητα κάτι που απαιτεί σοβαρή αντιμετώπιση· (καταχρ.) *εν ου παικτοίς* (ως χαρακτηρισμός) αυτός με τον οποίο δεν πρέπει να παίζει κανείς: «αν οι πολιτικές ηγεσίες συμφωνήσουν ότι η εξωτερική πολιτική είναι εν ου παικτοίς και την εξαιρέσουν από το γήπεδο των κομματικών, προσωπικών ανταγωνισμών...» (εφημ.).
Υπάρχει λήμμα για επίθετο _παικτός_ που αξιοποιείται για παραπομπή στη φράση στο _παίζω_. Προσέξτε στη δεύτερη φράση το χαρακτηρισμό «καταχρ.»: το «εν» και η δοτική δεν έχουν δουλειά χωρίς το ρήμα. Σήμερα, αν υπήρχε το επίθετο, θα λέγαμε π.χ. «τα μη παικτά».

Στο ΛΚΝ βρίσκουμε και εκεί τη φράση στο _παίζω_, χωρίς πολλές εξηγήσεις, να ακολουθεί το _παίξε γέλασε_:
ΦΡ *δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε,* για κτ. σημαντικό: _Είναι σοβαρή υπόθεση· δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε._ (απαρχ.) *παίζω εν ου παικτοίς,* αστειεύομαι για πράγματα σοβαρά, σημαντικά. 

Προτιμώ το «αντιμετωπίζω με επιπολαιότητα» του ΛΝΕΓ από το «αστειεύομαι» του ΛΚΝ. Για τη μετάφραση σκέφτομαι αυτές τις λύσεις (και μένω ανοιχτός για περισσότερες):

*trifle with* (e.g. You have no right to trifle with these things.)
*play with fire* (e.g. Eurozone authorities are playing with fire when it comes to the debt crisis.)
*not to be trifled with* (e.g. These matters are not to be trifled with.)
*is no trifling matter; is no laughing matter* δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε


----------



## cougr (May 3, 2012)

It's not something to play/toy/muck around/flirt with

It's no playing/flirting matter

ΥΓ: Στην ψυχοθεραπεία υπάρχει μία τεχνική που λέγεται "playing with the unplayable".


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σήμερα, αν υπήρχε το επίθετο, θα λέγαμε π.χ. «τα μη παικτά».


Το οποίο όμως, αν το λέγαμε, θα μπερδευόταν με τα άπαιχτα — και τα ανπαίκταμπλ. :twit:


----------



## sarant (May 3, 2012)

Ανέκαθεν ήταν πολύ σπάνιο χωρίς το ρήμα και απορώ που το ΛΝΕΓ το καταγράφει και χώρια, έστω καταχρ.

Στη Βεγγέρα του Καπετανάκη, σε ένα σαλόνι στα τέλη του 19αι., ο ήρωας λέει ότι στον έρωτα δεν πρέπει κανείς "να παίζει εν ου παικτοίς" και η ηρωίδα προσβάλλεται νομίζοντας πως την κατηγόρησε ότι "ενουπαικτεί".


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)

Ε βέβαια, αν «εν νου παικτεί» πά' να πει πως παίζει εγκεφαλικά παιχνίδια, όχι;


----------

